# Hymer drop down bed



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone replaced slats or central beam on drop down bed?
Ours is dipping badly, we thought it was the mattress so replaced it but still have same problem
Looking at bed base it is not obvious what the problem is 

Btw .... New ( very expensive ) mattress bought direct from Hymer in Germany is terrible!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If its not "Fit for purpose" reject it and ask for a refund on the grounds that its not "Of merchantable quality"????

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always found that springly slats of almost every type to be only good for those of the lighter persuasion, I end up replacing them with proper wood of a decent thickness to withstand the weight of normal people.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try IKEA . . . they have bed slats which are slightly bowed shape & make a good replacement to the Hymer bed slats

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?query=Slats


----------

